# help! bumps all over!



## thrbeingcool

so today our 8 month old puppy had what looked like a bug bite.. like when a person gets a mosquito bite and it's swollen on his side.. then a while later i started to notice a few other bumps on his back.. then a little more time passed and he had them all over his back and sides, was itching like crazy, his eyes were all red, he had bumps on his face around his nose and was itching them so badly he was bleeding.. so i started to freak out and quick gave him a bath in case he had something on his skin that was causing an allergic reaction, then we ran to the store to get benadryl which seemed to help for a few hours but now he's itching like crazy again and covered in bumps! i'm guessing like when i get hives from an allergic reaction? i've never seen anything like this, and he's never had any kind of allergy problems until today. we didn't feed him anything new.. i'm really confused as to what could be causing this. he didn't even leave his house and yard today. i know dogs get bumps when they get mange but does it progress this quickly? this all just started happening today and what started as one bump is now about 40 all over his body.. i feel so bad for the little guy : ( 

he also eats an extremely healthy diet of raw food mostly meat.. even grass fed organic chicken i get from the market, along with some other things thrown in like organic yogurt and organic apple cider vinegar, cage free eggs.. not all chicken but he has been eating the exact same diet for months now. any ideas of what could be causing this or at least some ideas of how to make him feel better?


----------



## teasha

That is not mange. Probably allergic reaction. Did you use a cleaner of some sort? They can develop allergies with age too...


----------



## geisthexe

He is having an allergic reaction to something .. You need to give him some benadryl .. 0 to 25lbs = 25 mg / 26 to 50 lbs = 50 mg etc


----------



## thrbeingcool

no we even use a lot of natural cleaners.. but not for a few days. the only thing that i noticed was when i took him out to potty he rolled around in some grass right by the house.. but that was even after he has a few bumps and i don't know what the heck could have been in the grass right outside of our house where he always goes. and i would think that after giving him a bath and some benadryl he would feel better.. it just got worse since then. that's the problem i can't figure out if it's something on him or inside of him to eliminate the problem. this started around 2 and it's not 10 at night.. he is literally covered in bumps from his face to his back legs.. but he's still playing and acting normal besides itching.


----------



## geisthexe

thrbeingcool said:


> no we even use a lot of natural cleaners.. but not for a few days. the only thing that i noticed was when i took him out to potty he rolled around in some grass right by the house.. but that was even after he has a few bumps and i don't know what the heck could have been in the grass right outside of our house where he always goes. and i would think that after giving him a bath and some benadryl he would feel better.. it just got worse since then. that's the problem i can't figure out if it's something on him or inside of him to eliminate the problem. this started around 2 and it's not 10 at night.. he is literally covered in bumps from his face to his back legs.. but he's still playing and acting normal besides itching.


He very well could be allergic to something in your yard, a chemical you have used or the grass itself. Again get some Benadryl in him


----------



## thrbeingcool

we did start him on benadryl around 4.. it helped for a little while but quickly wore off and now he's back to itching and isn't due for another dose for a few more hours.. is it normal for him to still be itching? it seems like he's still being exposed to whatever is causing the reaction for him to still be so itchy and covered in hives.. after two baths now


----------



## geisthexe

thrbeingcool said:


> we did start him on benadryl around 4.. it helped for a little while but quickly wore off and now he's back to itching and isn't due for another dose for a few more hours.. is it normal for him to still be itching? it seems like he's still being exposed to whatever is causing the reaction for him to still be so itchy and covered in hives.. after two baths now


Ok you need to give him around 150 mg .. so he will rest 
Also what shampoo are you using? 
take the shampoo and mix some baking soda in it 
We need to bring his body to a rest ... 
You can also get some calamine lotion and rub on him so it will also stop some of the itching


----------



## performanceknls

geisthexe said:


> Ok you need to give him around 150 mg .. so he will rest
> Also what shampoo are you using?
> take the shampoo and mix some baking soda in it
> We need to bring his body to a rest ...
> You can also get some calamine lotion and rub on him so it will also stop some of the itching


:goodpost:
K just had to do this with one of my dogs today, he got bite by something and got hives or bumps all over. it works benadryl is awesome


----------



## thrbeingcool

thanks for all of the input! the vet said 3 25 mg tablets, he is under 60 lbs, and we just used the oatmeal shampoo we normally use for him. he's due for his next benadryl dose in about an hour.. i'm just hoping whatever caused this isn't going to cause it again tomorrow.. maybe it was a bug bite


----------



## teasha

Good luck


----------



## MakuaNme

*response for thrbeingcool*

Hi I just found this forum today while searching for an answer for what my poor dog is going through. It sounds exactly the same as what was going on with your puppy. She went from zero to 60 with bumps all over her back and legs and head even her face. She has been so itchy from it. I gave her a bath right away then gave her benadryl and after about 30 minutes she started looking a bit better. But a few hours later it came back full force onlythis time it was on her belly and inside of legs and just everywhere on her underside. The benedryl seemed to not work much after that. I gave her a bath in pyroben the 2nd day and covered her in cotizone cream. It seemed to help alittle


----------



## MakuaNme

*thresponse for thrbeingcool*

thrbeingcool..I was just wondering what ended up happening with your dog and how long it took for your dog to get better. I know these posts are old but my dogs symptoms just seem to be the same and i dont know what else to do for her, I was hoping for some advice.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

MakuaNme said:


> thrbeingcool..I was just wondering what ended up happening with your dog and how long it took for your dog to get better. I know these posts are old but my dogs symptoms just seem to be the same and i dont know what else to do for her, I was hoping for some advice.


Yes, this thread is very old... from 2010. The OP hasn't posted since they started this thread. So, unfortunately, we don't know what ever happened with his pup. Just keep working on what you've been doing, and when you can, get your pup to the vet for allergen testing to find out if your dog's allergic to food, grass or whatever else it could be. Best of luck finding out what's going on and I hope you come back and post an update for us.


----------



## Shade

ThaLadyPit said:


> Yes, this thread is very old... from 2010. The OP hasn't posted since they started this thread. So, unfortunately, we don't know what ever happened with his pup. Just keep working on what you've been doing, and when you can, get your pup to the vet for allergen testing to find out if your dog's allergic to food, grass or whatever else it could be. Best of luck finding out what's going on and I hope you come back and post an update for us.


This happened to my 1 year old pity pup tonight. And I freaked out his eyes an nose swelled up. Just gave him a bath an anti histamine tablets. Two 10mg ones. Thinking something outside got him or something in the grass. I really hope he's ok.


----------



## Outlaw17

Kali had the same issue just out of the blue yesterday. Started with a few bumps on her back, I gave her a dose of 50mg of benadyrl (shes about 55lbs) last which night seemed to help. When I got home for lunch today she was covered with at least 100 are more tiny bumps. I gave he another dose and am keeping her on a 8hr regiment, so far so good the bumps are almost gone. Question is how long should i keep dosing her? Also I will be changing her food to Authority Grain Free tomorrow. I had no idea how crappy Purina smart one is!


----------



## Jen A

I would keep her on the benadryl until the allergic reaction is done with, but you really should at least phone your vet so they're kept in the loop about what's going on with her. They'll have a better idea about dosing regimens.

Good luck with the food change!


----------

